# Another Miscarriage



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

I have just had another miscarriage and that now takes us up to 3 

What could be causing this to happen consistently early for us?
I cant take much more of this. 
We seem to have overcome the being able to get pregnant bit but now they just cant snuggle down and stick good enough.

Please help us with your thoughts 

We are desperate.

Spooner and Hubby 
x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Spooner, so sorry about your miscarrige 
I would strongly ask to be referred to a recurrent miscarrige clinic where they can do testing on both you and your husband to see if there is a reason for the miscs. Try to get answers before attempting to conceive again.

Ruth


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Spooner
I am so very sorry to hear about your miscarriage - it is heartbreaking and i really feel for you.  At the beginning of this year I had my second miscarraige and like Ruth said i decided to try and see if there was any reason i could find before trying again.  I unfortunately couldnt go to the recurrent miscarriage clinic as they only see people after their third miscarriage - your GP can recommend you for their listing and it takes about 3-4 months i think to get an appointment.  They seem to be an excellent facility and will do thryoid tests; blood tests etc etc.  There is a book put out by Dr Lesley Regan "Miscarriage - what every women needs to know" which i found helpful to read and you can get it off amazon for about £5.  Because I coudnt see them, i went to go and see Dr ******* who works from Harley street who also has a miscarriage clinic - i had a battery of tests done from NK cells (there is a lot of this on the investigations and immunology forum to see if i had raised NK Cells - the miscarriage clinic by the way do not look atthis) as well as all the other blood tests to rule out blood problmes, hormone problems as well as chromosone issues.  All my tests came back fine which didnt help really and i am now on 75mg aspirin daily, as well as taking 50mg clomid to help my ovaries etc and make sure i ovulate.  I do go for regualar scans to check what is happening.
Perhaps you could use this time (this is what i did) whilst you are grieving and waiting for your body to return to normal to investigate possible reasons - until i had the test results from ******* i did not attempt to conceive.
What is important for doctors is to see when you miscarry e.g. before 5-6 weeks or after that etc... this will also help them try and determine what the possible causes are.
Anyway i am really sorry to hear of your loss, i know i felt so devastated and can only imagine how you feel.  my heart goes out to you.
Let me know if there is anything else i can help you with.
lots of love to you


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I wanted to add that i have also being seeing an acupuncturist over the last 3 months (daniel elliot who works from harley street - there is alot of info on him on the complementary therapies forum as he works specifically with women with fertility issues/ and when you are pregnant to help the pregnancy to stick) who has been looking at my cycle and helping me with that - i found the acupuncture really helped me with the depression i felt post miscarriage and my cycle in the past three months is starting to look so much better, that i feel more confident if i do fall pregnant that it will work this time.  Perhaps you could also do an alternative approach (acupuncture; reflexology) as well as seeing a specialist....
The book i mentioned i the previous post is by the doctor who works at the miscarriage clinic (not sure if i made that clear)


----------



## Kacey (Dec 29, 2004)

Spooner

Just wanted to say how sorry I am for your loss.

I have suffered one m/c and that was so traumatic, but to suffer 3 - well I cannot imagine how you must be feeling.

I would definitely push for tests and see if there is a problem.

I'm on baby aspirin this time around, and so far I've reached 16 weeks, but whether the aspirin helped, I'll never know - but at my scans this time around I was told the blood flow to the baby was great as it showed as a light area around the sac.

It might be worth speaking to your GP about for next time - and there will be a next time.

Kim
xx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Dear Spooner & Hubby,

I am so sorry for all you have both been through, having had the unfortunate enough experienece of having a misacrriage once which I can tell you is enough, I cannot begin to feel how you are, but I would like to say please do not blame yourself, let you emotions flow, I personally go through phases, but we are all difererent, it is ok to grieve and to be angry, to cry, to be depressed afterall we are human and how would we ever recover if we could not express ourselves through our emotions, if you dont want to be with prople that is fine and when you do do. I hope you both feel you can move on and look forward as I eblieve there is hope and light at the end of the tunnel for all people no matter what they have been through we all have to look forwards when we are ready.

I found a link to a website where i found a few useful paragraphs/words, especially rfering to peoples hurtful commenst which are meant as caring but easily misunderstood and taken the wrong way.http://www.survivingmiscarriage.com/

Dont not ever forget that you are both very strong and obviously want a baby enough to get what you want at the end of the day, it may not come easy, but it will come. Keep the positive side of you both awake and do things that are nice and rewarding, i.e. a walk or something you enjoy or you both enjoy, the body needs positive signals to eat away the bad ones. when you are in shock from these traumas it needs help to come back out, i am sorry if i have gone on and hopefully this will make some sort of sense, but just let yurlseves be and take a day at a time and check back on yourselves after a while and see how far you have come.

BEST of luck to you both

love amy


----------



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

I have recently suffered a misscarriage and after my follow up consultation with my fertility clinic have decided to go for tests to check if everything is ok with me.  I could not bear to get pg again and experience another m/c.  My fertility clinic did not push these tests upon me but I felt that it would be best to get myself checked out before going any futher.

Perhaps you could look into getting these tests done also I am going to go to Harley Street and I understand that the costs will be between £500-600 but feel that it would be money well spent, even if its just to put my mind at ease

Good luck for your future.


----------

